# Best time to breed?



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have 6 boer/kiko cross nannies I'm wanting to breed in the last week of this month so they will kid in early spring, but I was wanting to know what you guys think is the best time just curious?
Thank You!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the best time is what works for your farm.

I like winter kidding because by the time coccidia is in full swing, my kids are older. I'm also home and can be right there when they kid. Plus there isn't a lot going on so I can spend more time with the kids. But I have dairy goats.

Some people breed around the holidays where people would want goat meat.

But like I said, do what works best for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I like winter kidding because coccidiosis and worms are less of a problem and the kids can get a big headstart before the spring and summer. Also, harder on our does to have them nursing kids in the late spring/summer months. 
Also, our fairs are mostly August/September and we need our goats to be 80 to 100 lbs at that time, so we need to kid December through February to have the proper weights for our wether market. 

I also find that doelings for replacement sell much better in the springtime. so I like for them to be weaned and available my April and May. Lots of people are thinking about expanding and starting new adventures in the spring. 

Also, the meat market is normally lowest in June through September and starts to go up again in October/November, so you either need to sell your meat kids May or sooner or hold them until late fall.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what your market is but I would have to give the obvious .... when the does are ready and you'll be there for kidding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

By the time our Boers are ready it's fall when they are over a year old. We usually kid Jan-March for the reasons stated above.


----------

